
The Minecraft Test: How to Tell if Your Console Is Screwed - ColinWright
http://www.wired.com/gamelife/2013/02/the-minecraft-test/?cid=co5845234
======
xmjw
Totally, this is why I've started churning out game ideas and concepts ever
since I found Cocos2D for iOS _. Constantly throwing them away, but the point
is I can easily try without a lot of knowledge and financial investment. If
Apply TV wasn't a bit laggy for mirroring, that would be my perfect console.

_ Android, etc equivalents are, of course, available...

